# Green Panther



## Driftpr (Jun 10, 2018)

Here’s my new addition to my collection a Green Panther with all the goodies on.Now I have both men’s and women’s.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 10, 2018)

Awesome Panther!  Bet it rides smooth too!
Love that color


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 10, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Awesome Panther!  Bet it rides smooth too!
> Love that color



Yes indeed that was one of the things got my interest besides all the goodies on it.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 10, 2018)

Love them straightbars I have a small fleet of them! 





ATTACH=full]821940[/ATTACH]


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 16, 2018)

Let’s see your Schwinn Panther


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 18, 2018)

*Looks like it’s a 1951 Panther *


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 22, 2018)

*On the streets of New York City!!!*


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 23, 2018)

*Taking over the streets of NYC on this beautiful ride*


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 2, 2018)

*Can have enough of this Schwinn Panther *


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Carson greaser (Aug 24, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 821888View attachment 821872View attachment 821873View attachment 821874View attachment 821875View attachment 821876View attachment 821877 Here’s my new addition to my collection a Green Panther with all the goodies on.Now I have both men’s and women’s.


----------



## Carson greaser (Aug 24, 2018)

For sale??


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 24, 2018)

Carson greaser said:


> For sale??



For the right price yes.!!!!! Send me private message we talk.


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 9, 2018)

☑️


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 27, 2018)

*Did a little upgrade on my Green Panther with New Departure Two speed set up.



















*


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2018)

Love this bike , really awesome ☺


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 22, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> *Did a little upgrade on my Green Panther with New Departure Two speed set up.View attachment 890729
> View attachment 890730*
> 
> *View attachment 890731*
> ...





Beautiful bike.  Just need to get some men's handlebars on it.  Pretty sure those are girls handlebars.  Seat and pedals are also incorrect, but look good on the bike.

Yeah...my pedals are wrong too!  Haha


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 16, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2019)

Okay here's mine...


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 5, 2019)

*Replace my handle bars...took it for spin!!!*


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 6, 2019)

Here’s my birth year  53 Green Panther. Fantastic cruising bike that always gets the maximum smiles per miles.


----------



## JGG (Jul 21, 2019)

Opalescent


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 4, 2019)

I love a green Panther!


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 5, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 1071056



Men what a sexy looking panther!


----------



## Driftpr (May 14, 2020)

*Got the saddle replaced 










*


----------



## Driftpr (May 14, 2020)




----------

